# KYB AGX help please!!!



## Lietuvis91 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hey Guys,
me and my buddies put the kyb agx/pro-kit setup on my b13 SE-R a few weeks ago and i'm noticing one thing that's freaking me out. The rear wheels seem to be pushed back a little too much it seems and I'm not sure why!!! It seems like the wheel hub may be crooked or something. Also the car pulls to the right quiet a bit but that was happening before we did this and after 2 alighnments and 3 wheel balances I gave up on tryng to fix that problem. I originaly thought that some of my shocks were blown but replacing them with this set up didn't help the pull-to-the-right problem. I know the back will seem a little lower then the front w/ this setup but that doesn't bother me. I have not done a wheel alingment or balance after the install so maybe that's why it looks weird. Another thing i'm thinking is that maybe we accidentaly reversed the shocks and put the right shock on the left or something. But would that even matter??? Right now the brake line clip holder on the shock is pointing towards the front of the car and the adjuctment knob is pointed towards the back. Can those of you who have kyb agx set up correctly, PLEASE, let me know if on your car it also points towards the front???!!! I really woudn't want to be driving my car with the shocks reversed, especialy if it can hurt it!!! Please let me know something guys!!! I will post pics if i figure out how!


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

Once you put a new suspension(shocks etc) on a car you really need to get it alinged, that may solve your rear wheel problem.


----------



## Lietuvis91 (Mar 28, 2003)

that's the only think i can think of as well, it's just that i've done that so many times already and the car still pulls to the right like crazy!!! The weird wheel look isn't just me though. I have seen other b13 looking the same so maybe i'm just too paranoid. My friend told me about a camber kit that may fix my pull-to-the-right problem any coments about that???


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

The knobs on mine face the rear.


----------



## Lietuvis91 (Mar 28, 2003)

thanks, I just wanted to be absolutely sure!!!


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

Make sure the people who do your alignment actually fix your camber... when i went to get my car aligned the guy tried to tell me that i didn't have eccentrics and that he couldn't adjust my camber. I had to show him where the eccentrics were...


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

How do you adjust the camber and toe (F/R) on a 92 E? I picked up a Chilton's and it said the F/R toe is adjustable from the factory, and that camber isn't. I read the writeup on sentra.net about it and found where you'd apply the "poor-boy method" (boy does that apply to me!) for adjustable camber, but what do you do once you've drilled out the bolt holes? Do you just loosen the bolt, position the wheel at the desired camber, then tighten the bolts again? And what about rear toe? I realize the front toe is set using the steering rods, but how do you adjust the rear? I'm a little confuzzled here...


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

something that could also work is put some better springs on, possibly even coil overs if you want to go that direction if they werent included in the kit. I have some kyb agx struts on my b13 with some ebay adjustable coil overs lowered almost completely and i do not have much if any problem with the camber. The ride is a bit rough seeing it is that low and i would not suggest it for a daily driver unless you really like the look. But that is prossibly another root to look at, also i got the alignment corrected on it, but it didnt really need it, i just got it done for safety sake.

oh well, hope you can get it fixed


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

pyrocrickett said:


> *How do you adjust the camber and toe (F/R) on a 92 E? I picked up a Chilton's and it said the F/R toe is adjustable from the factory, and that camber isn't. I read the writeup on sentra.net about it and found where you'd apply the "poor-boy method" (boy does that apply to me!) for adjustable camber, but what do you do once you've drilled out the bolt holes? Do you just loosen the bolt, position the wheel at the desired camber, then tighten the bolts again? And what about rear toe? I realize the front toe is set using the steering rods, but how do you adjust the rear? I'm a little confuzzled here... *


I wouldn't drill anything man... you can buy camber bolts that will give you up to about -1.5 deg camber... maybe more.


----------

